# Wie erstellt man solche Icons?



## D@nger (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo liebe tutorials.de-Gemeinschaft,

ich habe eine Frage zu folgenden Seiten bzw. deren Inhalt:
http://www.webmaster.cx/macicons.html
http://design.iconfactory.com/pages/macicon/office.html
http://design.iconfactory.com/pages/macicon/textsoap.html
http://design.iconfactory.com/pages/macicon/pgp.html
http://design.iconfactory.com/pages/macicon/sasjmp.html
http://design.iconfactory.com/pages/macicon/desktastic.html

Mit welchem Programm kann man solche Icons erstellen? Mit Photoshop doch nicht oder? Und wenn das ganze nicht so einfach ist, wo bekommt man solche süßen" Icons her, entweder kostenlos und kostenpflichtig? Danke schon mal


----------



## franz007 (25. Februar 2006)

Vermute mal frei aus dem Bauch heraus dass sie mit einem Vektor-Grafik-Programm erstellt wurden.


----------



## D@nger (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ok, danke schon mal, aber wie soll man z.B. folgende Bilder per Freehand oder Illustrator erstellen?


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2006)

kurzer Gedankengang 

Man könnte sie auch erstmal in groß erstellen und dann auf Icon-Größe verkleinern.
Die Frage ist nicht "Wie", sondern wieviel Zeit werde ich benötigen .

Es gibt auch Menschen, die machen sowas ausschliesslich in Photoshop.

mfg chmee


----------



## D@nger (25. Februar 2006)

Ok, danke, dann werde ich mal versuchen was leichtes hinzubekommen.


----------



## Gumbo (25. Februar 2006)

Rokey hat ein paar nützliche Tutorials geschrieben, wie ein Icon entsteht.


----------



## D@nger (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
vielen Dank


----------



## subzero (27. Februar 2006)

Also ich persönlich zeichne sowas erst sehr gerne, scanne oder fotoografiere es und nehme dann das Pfadwerkezeug. Für die Füllungen spielst du einfach mit den schatten rum, oder wenn du evtl. schon ein wenig mit Air-Brush Tool umgehen kannst, nimmst du das!


Ansonsten gibt hier so ein Aquabutton Tutorial!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. März 2006)

Also um dann deine erstellten Icon gescheit abzuspeichern gibts heir ein nettes Programm nahmens IconBuilder als Plugin für PS: http://www.iconfactory.com/iconbuilder.asp

Viele Grüße


----------

